# Popping open a jar with a butter knife



## Marie5656 (Dec 28, 2017)

*A younger friend showed me this trick when he saw I was having trouble opening a larger mouth pickle jar.  He showed me with a spoon, but I find it easier to do it like this video, with a knife.


*<font size="4"><b>


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2017)

LOL..@ a NEW Way to open jars !!! Ha..those youngsters...they think the invented everything...I've been doing it that way for donkeys years... especially so with jam jars


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 28, 2017)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 29, 2017)

It's a good way to bend the tips of your knives. 

Church keys (bottle openers) and a number of other devices work as well. Those grippy rubber pads are a must. It's all about breaking the seal so anything you can use to do that will help. Screwdrivers are very good for the task.

I have one of these, and it works great:

https://www.amazon.com/Brix-JarKey-...F8&qid=1514560322&sr=1-45&keywords=jar+opener


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 29, 2017)

I'll give that a try. Sometimes if my Son is around he opens my jars. I have had results by rapping it on the floor but since we replaced our kitchen floor with ceramic tile I can't use that method anymore.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 29, 2017)

Dollar stores sell lid lifters. A claw affair grips the lid and you just lift till you hear a pop.

Problems with knives is that you could chip or crack the glass.


----------



## KingsX (Jan 5, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Those grippy rubber pads are a must. It's all about breaking the seal so anything you can use to do that will help.




I had trouble opening jars until I was given a couple of those grippy rubber pads as free promotion gifts at a company meeting. 

Those are the best things for opening jars... a must have for any kitchen.  Now I seldom have to resort to "surgical" instruments   lol


.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 9, 2018)

I have had one of these for years....


----------

